# Demo Day at Pensacola Kayak & Sail



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Come by Pensacola Kayak & Sail on Saturday April 14th for our annual demo day. We will have all of our boats out for demos from 10 til 3. We will grill up some burgers and hotdogs as well and we might even have special prices on some boats. Come by and join in the fun.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

You know there is also a kayak and paddle board festival the same day at flounders at pensacola beach!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Not to mention the FWC Kids Fishing Clinic at Palafox pier at the same time.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, next Saturday is going to be a big day for kayaking! Come swing by if you would like to try out some of our boats.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

It was good getting to talk to you guys today


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

I've just gotten word that we will have company reps from Ocean Kayak, Necky, Old Town, Hurricane, Native, Liquid Logic, and Jackson Kayak on hand Saturday. The Jackson Kayak rep will also be bringing in our first shipment of Cudas, as well as a demo to try out.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

What is your location? Olde Barrancas?


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Butcherpen said:


> What is your location? Olde Barrancas?


3009 Olde Barrancas Ave. Just go to the end of the road and look for the kayaks. We will be out there on Saturday from 10-3.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Bahen - I will be there with a couple of OK's...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious.. whats the $ on the cuda?


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

PompNewbie said:


> Just curious.. whats the $ on the cuda?


The Cuda is $1,199. Here is a great video walkthrough of the boat:


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Demo Day tomorrow!! We will have some special pricing on many of our boats and I just got word that we will have a rep in for Wilderness Systems and Perception. Stop by tomorrow from 10 to 3 and see what we have to offer.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Big Thanks to PK&S it was very nice to put myself and family in kayaks for the first time.. now its just a matter of deciding what one to buy.. (or one's)


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came out! Demo Day was a huge success!


----------

